# New to this forum



## Bendingbars79 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey brothers.!!! I'm new to this forum so I'm introducing myself. I'm here for the same thing as everyone else.  To continue to gain knowledge and advice and help others if I can and enjoy the forum

6'0
232lbs
13-14% BF
On cruise


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 17, 2015)

welcome bendingbars glad to have you here, tons of knowledge in the sticky threads check them out, and enjoy.


----------



## brazey (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 19, 2015)

*​Welcome brother!*


----------

